# Slimed my "new to me " Lowe ....



## richg99 (Oct 26, 2017)

We arrived back in Houston last Friday. I put the 2007 Lowe 1756 in the water for the first time yesterday. Since I was truly just trying to see how she ran, how she planed, and how she started etc., I used the closest freshwater lake (Lake Conroe). 

The boat did well in all aspects, and I even stumbled on an 18 inch Channel Catfish. She hit a Berkley Power Worm, which was intended for a LM bass.

I took the Lowe to saltwater today. On about the 3rd or 4th cast, I pulled in a 16/17 inch Speckled Trout! A good fighting fish, she was a fine surprise so early into my trip. Two casts later, I hooked and landed a Sand trout. After 15 minutes or so, a feisty Ribbonfish (Atlantic Cutlass Fish) came to the gunnel. Finished the catching with another sand trout. 

Only the Speckled Trout would be considered a ...game fish..., but sliming is sliming. The Ribbonfish sports some impressive teeth!


----------



## SeaFaring (Oct 27, 2017)

Those are some nice looking fish!

It’s great when you catch something on new gear. One of the major disappointments in life is when you’re fishing a couple of rods and the brand new rig you’re super excited about isn’t touched, but the old crummy one keeps hooking up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 29, 2017)

Looks like you got the Lowe broken in. I look forward to reading about your future fishing trips -- don't forget the photos.


----------

